# BA6 Laser



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, they do not make the BA6 for the new frame rail, do they? Only the old frame, right?

http://kiei.biz/inc/sdetail/1088


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats for the old frame only, but you can get the newer one for the new frame though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rogue007 said:


> Thats for the old frame only, but you can get the newer one for the new frame though.


Got a link for the new one?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never mind, I found it...

http://www.nightvisionsales.com/product_info.php/products_id/814

NICE $360 price tag. Geeze...


----------

